# I smoked a great bowl today thanks to....



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

There is one of these threads over in the cigar forums and thought - why not set one up for the pipe tobacco and see how it goes. 

I know that I like to see a very short post by people I have gifted cigars.

For the first post:

Bonggoy!!

Ronnie - I finally broke open the Capstan (2000) Navy Flake that you sent - it was completely enjoyable.

Thanks again


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

joed said:


> There is one of these threads over in the cigar forums and thought - why not set one up for the pipe tobacco and see how it goes.
> 
> I know that I like to see a very short post by people I have gifted cigars.
> 
> ...


and who turned you into a momo whore? lol


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> and who turned you into a momo whore? lol


The same guy that said he would try and help me find some more!

For what it's worth - I created at least two more at the Shack Herf.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Woohoo.....I can jump on this train.

Popped a tin of McConnels Sottish Cake from Smitty. Gonne have to try it in a few different pipes....seemed a little too much perique for me. Thanks again for your generosity Smit. Smoked it in a Stanwell from Joed....seems it was a Jersey smoke all the way round. Joed, thanks for the generosity as always.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I Smoked a Bowl of sun jammer that Blake sent me a sample of. overall it was a really good smoke.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al.

My first try of Escudo. Great stuff - I really enjoyed it in a Cavicchi bent sitter.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

MadHatter - today is a MadHatter kinda day. Stonehaven just a while ago. The tobac was MY idea but I smoked it in that wonderful Peterson Donegal Rocky P-Lip that the crazy old coot sent me some time ago.
I personally have yet to find a tobac/pipe pairing that seem to compliment each other so well.

And I'll be having Howling Wolf on the drive home, so there

Here's to Joe!! :hc


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

The incomparable JoeD!

Smoked a bowl of Sullivan's that, as Joe put it, is "probably about thrity years old" while enjoying Labor Day with JoeD, raisin, and carbonbased_al. Fantastic stuff Joe! Great day guys, thanks!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks to EnyaFanJT.

Had a bowl of a burley blend.....need to find out which one.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Germain's Royal Jersey Perique - courtesy of Johnny Flake!! I have no dout at all that I never would have tried this otherwise.
THANKS JOHNNY - wonderful selection and a fine smoke indeed


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

SMOKEHOUSE - Kevin sent me a shite-load of samples and I have been working thru a few. Today I got to the McC St James Woods.
If additional bowls are anything like the first this will probably end up on my top 10 list. Take Dark Star, mellow it a bit more and add a little more natural sweet to the VA...then whiff it with a little Perique. A hearty smooth VA with just that touch of perique spice to bump t up a bit

Thanks Kevin!!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Smokinmojo sent me 10 great looking tobaccos to try, and the first one I plan to light up is McClelland Frog Morton on the Town. Think I'll go try a bowl right now actually :cb


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> MadHatter - today is a MadHatter kinda day. Stonehaven just a while ago. The tobac was MY idea but I smoked it in that wonderful Peterson Donegal Rocky P-Lip that the crazy old coot sent me some time ago.
> I personally have yet to find a tobac/pipe pairing that seem to compliment each other so well.
> 
> And I'll be having Howling Wolf on the drive home, so there
> ...


A little belated on my part, but Evan, you're just a helluva guy! I'm still smokin' on that bit of 220/220 MacB Stotty. Had some taday, Beavis.

Tonight thought I might just have a bit of VA Woods in MY new p-lip. VA Woods, compliments of a.paul. Cheers to you Tony! Where ya been, laddy?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bruce

Smoked a bowl of John Cotton's 1 & 2

completely enjoyable smoke - thanks again


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

EvanS said:


> SMOKEHOUSE - Kevin sent me a shite-load of samples and I have been working thru a few. Today I got to the McC St James Woods.
> If additional bowls are anything like the first this will probably end up on my top 10 list. Take Dark Star, mellow it a bit more and add a little more natural sweet to the VA...then whiff it with a little Perique. A hearty smooth VA with just that touch of perique spice to bump t up a bit
> 
> Thanks Kevin!!


Hey your Welcome!! Its going on my top ten too. Along with the Stonehaven you sent me. One turn deserves anouther.:tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Dogwatch Dale... I smoking my first McC #2015 today. It was only my 2nd try at folding & packing flake, so it wouldn't light at first (my fault), but now it's smoking nicely p


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

JoeD-

Fired up a bowl of Deacon's Downfall a few weeks ago and have been hooked since. 

Redbaron-

Gotta love the Momo! p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Tom (pnutbtrsndwch) - MCC Yenidje highlander. Love this tobacco. need to stock up on this before they are gone.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Joed

Had a bowl Of GL Pease Cairo on the way to work. This has become a very good morning blend.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

A bowl of Briar Fox in my Pete, compliments of Big T


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

TimB for my first bowl of an Ashton blend. Got it from him last night at our herf and couldn't wait to try it, so I fired it up during lunch. Very pleasant and mellow. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bruce

Smoked a bowl of vintage Sullivan's Mixture - this stuff has shown me a whole new slope!

Thank you Bruce p


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

12stones said:


> TimB for my first bowl of an Ashton blend. Got it from him last night at our herf and couldn't wait to try it, so I fired it up during lunch. Very pleasant and mellow. I really enjoyed it.


Glad you enjoyed it Ricky! I had a fantastic time herfing with you as always!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Tasso..... Big T, baby! Yeah! 

A little Royal Yacht for breakfast. Guess maybe I don't dislike all Dunhill tabaks


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> Tasso..... Big T, baby! Yeah!
> 
> A little Royal Yacht for breakfast. Guess maybe I don't dislike all Dunhill tabaks


Agreed. Right now it's one of my top ten. It's just different and I really like it.

BTW, I just had a good bowl today thanks to Mad Hatter. Stokkebye French Vanilla. This is good stuff Joe. Although I've only had one bowl, I think I might like this a little bit more than MacBaren's VC. Will definitely get more.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Tasso..... Big T, baby! Yeah!
> 
> A little Royal Yacht for breakfast. Guess maybe I don't dislike all Dunhill tabaks


Thou art beginning to understandith. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Thou art beginning to understandith. :tu


Yes, there was something about this, the way the latakia was actually used to compliment the VAs instead of overpower them that rang my bell. I guess perhaps I should give Dunhill a second shake.



Big T said:


> Agreed. Right now it's one of my top ten. It's just different and I really like it.
> 
> BTW, I just had a good bowl today thanks to Mad Hatter. Stokkebye French Vanilla. This is good stuff Joe. Although I've only had one bowl, I think I might like this a little bit more than MacBaren's VC. Will definitely get more.


I wasn't too partial to the MacB Vanilla and I'm a big MacB fan, but the Stokkebye was right up my alley. I got Vanilla Cream if I want a prominant vanilla and French Vanilla if I want it a bit more subdued, but I'll take Champagne over either one any day of the week. Have you tried that one yet? Glad you're diggin' it


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks to Tasso (Big T), I just had a bowl of Squadron Leader. Although this is only the second bowl of this that I have had, I already understand that I will soon go out and buy a tin of it myself. It seems rather like Presbyterian mixture, yet a bit more subdued.

Josh


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> Yes, there was something about this, the way the latakia was actually used to compliment the VAs instead of overpower them that rang my bell. I guess perhaps I should give Dunhill a second shake.
> 
> I wasn't too partial to the MacB Vanilla and I'm a big MacB fan, but the Stokkebye was right up my alley. I got Vanilla Cream if I want a prominant vanilla and French Vanilla if I want it a bit more subdued, but I'll take Champagne over either one any day of the week. Have you tried that one yet? Glad you're diggin' it


Haven't had a chance to try the Champagne yet, but it smells damn good.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Smoked some really good pipe tobacco today. A john cotton 1 & 2 from JoeD. Very smooth english blend. I think I like vintage tobacco 

carbonbased_al gave me some Hearth and Home Louisiana red. This is a very good Va/Per. The peppery taste of perique matches well with the sweetnees of the Virginia. Thanks Joe.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr Moo! Moo you.

Did a great trade this month with Mister Moo. Loving the Haddo's all you 'yanks ...and feds' are always raving about. He threw in a couple of missouri meers which are everything they say they are, cool smoking, nice size, look great, etc, etc.

I think I'll have to take a trip to the up-market Hotel American (very posh) here in Amsterdam and smoke my Haddo's in my Cob at the reading table...cool or what.

View attachment 14121


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Again, have to thank Mad Hatter. Had some Grey Havens this afternoon...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Had a great bowl of Red Ribbon (excellent!) today compliments if BigT, followed shortly thereafter by a bowl of Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye from Texasoutlaw


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Some Old Gowrie thanks to Root... Good stuff!!!


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Orlik Golden Slice thanks to smokinmojo. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

1st time for Stonehaven..Thanks to Johnny..was very good..thanks again..


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Had a bowl of GL Pease Barbary Coast, courtesy of Cheeto. Thanks again bro, it was excellent!!


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Having a bowl of egg nog thanks Root.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce...Jubilee was very nice..


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Royal Cajun Ebony, thanks to PaulMac.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Blake Lockhart made me start smoking Orlik Golden Slice - thanks eternally Dave!!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I just finished up a bowl of Stonehaven thanks to Moglman... Part of a sampler he bombed me with yesterday. Thanks again!!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst. First bowl of Penzance, and it was different but very good. Thanks!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

enyafanjt, as he's the one that turned me onto Olrik Golden Sliced.

and, to kheffelf for putting together the "CS forum pipe" shindig.

*i think this is my first post in this topic, but i should post all of my replies in here. :tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Going to enjoy a big bowl of MacB honey and chocolate courtesy of Cheeto. Though I am not much up on aros, just had to try it so I asked and VOILA! Also sent me some GLP Barbary Coast and Serendipity and Mint Julep samples. My fried tongue may be hatin' you but the other 99.9% of me appreciates it.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

livwire68. Presently smoking on a bowl of Anni Kake. Thanks Coy!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Two bowls actually; thanks to joed. Had some Stokkebye Nougat that was my first real taste of burly...and had to have another bowl. Very good!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

TimB!! Thought I was working up some Kandal Cream but instead I mistakenly had a bowl of G&H Bob'd Chocolate Flake.

Is it right for a guy to discover 2 new favorites in the same day from the same person?
C&D Briar Fox this morning was the other. I think Tim is in my head cuz the samples he sent have virtually all moved to the top of my list


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, that Briar Fox is killer stuff

Tonight, thanks to Evan, I smoked some SG Black XX. Nice nic hit. Thanks Evan


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Blake Lockhart. I just finished some SG Chocolate Flake, and I really enjoyed it. A touch of sweetness and sort of a tangy/tart finish. Very nice. Thanks Dave!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

smokinmojo.
craige saw a post of mine about not ever having McClellands #2015 before, sent me a large sample bag of that, C&D three friars, and a combo of C&D Bayou Morning/GLP Redwood...
tonight, i had the Three Friars in the CS forum pipe (trying to build up a cake).


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

My new hero (sorry Mad Hat) TimB provided my with my first bowl of SG Kendal Cream Flake. Amazing...and to think that myself and anyone that knows me would NEVER have thought I'd like anything that even hinted of soap/perfume/Lakeland

Thanks Tim!!!


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Evan! I'm glad you are getting so much pleasure out of my meager little offerings. I just threw some stuff in a box that I have particularly been enjoying. I am thrilled you are getting as much enjoyment out of them as I have.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tim, that avatar is hilarious.
reminds me of this video


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Greg- Just had a bowl of McCelland Anniversary in a nice poker:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

In celebration of my finding a thesis topic and a reader I felt it only fair to smoke a bowl of escudo that enyafatjt sent me some time ago. Without him smacking me in the head everytime we talked I think I may have quit grad school. I can't thank you enough for keeping me going


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

What are you getting your masters in?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

my degree will be in conflict resolution and peace studies with a concentrtion (my thesis) on terrorist organization founding


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker. Had my first bowl of the S. Gawith Firedance Flake he sent me. I enjoyed it immensely, can't wait to smoke it again.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Thangks Greg, I guess I am a pop culture recluse, I hadn't realized Weird Al was still so prolific!

That was pretty damn funny.



IHT said:


> tim, that avatar is hilarious.
> reminds me of this video


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Joed

Fired up a bowl of Sunset Bay Flake. Very unique Balkan. Also smoked in a Cavicci gifted by the same. This baccy was a little wet, so I am going to give it another run tonight.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Blake Lockhart...McClellands Dark Star, and I'm gonna have to get a tin of this in the near future! Very tasty with a little sweetness....Thanks Dave!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

fireman....I loaded up a bowl of pal o mine that he sent me, very smooth and very good imo


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

APA...Escudo, which is fast becoming one of my favorites. Thanks Josh!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

had another bowl of pal o mine and a bowl of ashton brindle flake which enyafanjt sent me


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

JOED..That guy hooked me up with some stuff from the late 20's..Cant remember what exactly it was but it was damn good.Thank you SIR..


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Blake Lockhart...Smoked a bowl of Balkan Sasieni last night, and it was:dr. Thanks for the opportunity to try this Dave!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

RGD

A bowl of mystic from Old Virginia Tobacco Company. It was yummy.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> JOED..That guy hooked me up with some stuff from the late 20's..Cant remember what exactly it was but it was damn good.Thank you SIR..


Wally Frank mixture #409 - cavendish, bright North Carolina and Syrian Latakia from 1929.

Glad you liked it! I do too:chk


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Bruce! (who else?)

Thanks so much for the Sobranie 759 it was superb.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

TRicker, he gave me that wonderful Christmas Cheer 2006 to indulge on.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce. i had some Lanes Crown Achievement...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

This is the first time that I am able to post in this thread. Hurrayp

I smoked a bowl of McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro. :tu

edit IHT - from who?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst....Smoked some Penzance last night Josh had graciously sent me a tin of to try out. Thanks brother!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> This is the first time that I am able to post in this thread. Hurrayp
> 
> I smoked a bowl of McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro. :tu
> 
> edit IHT - from who?


Oh sorry, I was so excited about having such a good time I forgot to mention that it was Michael, (IKMeerschaum) who turned me onto this. As a relatively new pipe smoker with some cigar experience this "Rich, dark, maduro cigar leaf blended with matured red and stoved Virginia tobaccos pressed in cakes and aged to develop character, then cut in flakes..." was a very comfortable fit.

Thanks for the wake up IHT.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sancho...My first bowl of Nightcap which is very tasty....Thanks Chris!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce (who goes by Bruce on the board, in case you were confused) - i just grabbed the bag o' baccy he sent me yesterday, threw all my open tins in the box, took 3 pipes, hauled ass. so, i had some of the older Escudo, some PCCA Beacon.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Cyprian Star in a Tsuge. Thanks Bruce...I am really enjoying this blend. :tu


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

That's Syrian Star....Syrian latakia, not Cyprian


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

.........


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Bruce said:


> That's Syrian Star....Syrian latakia, not Cyprian


Got it! Thanks again!


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Oh sorry, I was so excited about having such a good time I forgot to mention that it was Michael, (IKMeerschaum) who turned me onto this. As a relatively new pipe smoker with some cigar experience this "Rich, dark, maduro cigar leaf blended with matured red and stoved Virginia tobaccos pressed in cakes and aged to develop character, then cut in flakes..." was a very comfortable fit.


I'm glad you like it. Always good to hear how someone likes a tobacco that one recommends.


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

I smoked a fantastic bowl of Stokkebye Luxury Bull's Eye Flake thanks to my co-worker Tom. 

I've not been exposed to many Virginia (or VaPer actually) that has done much for me but this one was WOW! And to top it off, it had a great nicotine kick that surprised me. Almost as much as some vintage Hoyo de Monterrey pipe tobacco from C*** that a nameless friend shared with me recently.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

joed said:


> Wally Frank mixture #409 - cavendish, bright North Carolina and Syrian Latakia from 1929.
> 
> Glad you liked it! I do too:chk


Yes thats it.Left the sheet of paper in my car I think..Need to mark this baggie for sure..your the man bro..twas stellar stuff imo..


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sancho...Had some HH Matured Va this morning, and some Nightcap tonight. Thanks Chris! Very tasty on both counts.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i can't remember, i'd have to do some digging, and i can't say what it is i smoked because it's the blind review and i don't want to give it away...

BUT THANK YOU!!! it is awesome.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Sancho...Had some HH Matured Va this morning, and some Nightcap tonight. Thanks Chris! Very tasty on both counts.


Glad you enjoyed it Joe!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Bruce. A DGT'd bowl of aged Plumcake. Seemed to burn cooler this way. Yeah!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Just smoked a bowl of Old Gowrie from Andrew (SUOrangeGuy). I'll be hitting the B&M tomorrow for a tin or two 

I actually smoked a bowl of Escudo (from him) in a cob (also from him). It's been a good day!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

The one and only carbonbased_al! Joe gave me a few bowls worth of '01 Penzance. Wow... freakin good! Thanks, Joe!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

JoeD! Joe gave me a few bowls worth of that crazy 1929 Wally Frank Mixture. 80 years does WONDERS to tobacco (especially Latakia!). Fantastic stuff. Thanks, Joe!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

ultramag, the Royal Cajun Ebony. Very nice, reminds me of McC's navy cavendish.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

glassjapan, I was wanting to wait until I finished up a few of my open tins, but willpower be damned...I cracked open my tin of Escudo from Gary...Delicious...I may have found a new favorite Va/Per.:tu


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

IHT- he gave me the mystery tobacco that I have yet to label the flavours except the fig... I guess that's what fig taste's like (I haven't had fig in my life before)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

solafid3 said:


> IHT- he gave me the mystery tobacco that I have yet to label the flavours except the fig... I guess that's what fig taste's like (I haven't had fig in my life before)


i was up in cape cod a while back, there was an excellent "gourmet" pizza place, they had a pizza with fig on it. best pizza i've ever had.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

If I even LOOK at a fig, I break out in hives!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cquon said:


> If I even LOOK at a fig, I break out in hives!


hey doyle, look over there.... IT'S A FIG!!

o'doyle rules!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Tasso! Thanks for turning me on to Briar Fox. Got a couple of tins yesterday


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> Tasso! Thanks for turning me on to Briar Fox. Got a couple of tins yesterday


Glad you're liking it Joe! BTW, you've turned me on the Stokkebye aromatics-which I've recently bought a ton of....


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Smoked a bowl of Pensance that was quite stout thanks to JoeD!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a bowl of Orlik golden sliced. enyafan turned me onto it, so thanks to him. :tu


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy! Just had a phenomenal bowl of Stonehaven


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I met with physiognomy, Peter in a very nice shop/lounge in Colorado Springs, Stag Tobacconist. Along with a slections of cigars Peter treated me to a bowl of the vintage Balkan Sobranie. My young palette considered it to be sophisticated and complex, very memorable. Thanks Peter, you're a good man. :tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I met with physiognomy, Peter in a very nice shop/lounge in Colorado Springs, Stag Tobacconist. Along with a slections of cigars Peter treated me to a bowl of the vintage Balkan Sobranie. My young palette considered it to be sophisticated and complex, very memorable. Thanks Peter, you're a good man. :tu


You are more than welcome! I'm glad you liked it p Richard is being very modest always... He let me sample his Dominican Glory Maduro, & upon liking it, gifted me the rest of the tin! I was also not allowed to leave the store without making a selection from the humidor to go home with. Thanks again mate, I look forward to catching up with you in the future!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT- The McCranies Red Ribbon is a pure joy in the forum pipe.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Fireman43 - McC Arcadia 221B. Joe if there are any other tobaccos that you TRULY dislike please give me 1st shot at them. The Arcadia was wonderful.

Maybe I should follow you around all the time...picking up your cast off scraps of women, drink and food as well


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

EvanS said:


> Fireman43 - McC Arcadia 221B. Joe if there are any other tobaccos that you TRULY dislike please give me 1st shot at them. The Arcadia was wonderful.
> 
> Maybe I should follow you around all the time...picking up your cast off scraps of women, drink and food as well


:r

I actually had some McClelland 5100 a bit ago thanks to Blake Lockhart. It was very tasty as opposed to the Chocolate Flake, also from Blake Lockhart, which I really didn't care for that much. Thanks on both counts Dave!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

EvanS....Solani 633. It was very tasty. I don't know that it's better than Escudo, but it's definitely a close second on my list of VaPer's. Thanks Evan!


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

IHT. I smoked a bowl of his mystery tobacco for the blind review. Great tobacco!! Thanks for letting me be a part of this IHT!!!!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al

The best bowl ever of one of my favorites!! A bowl of Vintage Penzance in a W.O.Larsen - straight grain, pearl grade.

An outstanding bowl of baccy for sure. :chk


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

a bowl of penzance thanks to Kurt (KVM) I see why everyone likes it 
Although I got a little light headed from it, I enjoyed the spicyness of it. Thanks Kurt....this is gonna hurt my wallet :r


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker- Samuel Gawith FVF in a Winslow Crown.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

EvanS...Two bowls actually...Solani 633 this morning, and just finished a bowl of Butera Kingfisher. Thanks for the samples Evan! (They won't replace my Escudo, but they are damn tasty)http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

ryan:
frog motor across the pond and petersons gold blend


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed them, the frog is by far my favorite series right now.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Root... Edgeworth Ready Rubbed. Thanks James, tasty stuff!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bonggoy

Smoked a bowl of St. Bruno in a cavicchi - great stuff!!

thank you in the mail this morning


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

txdyna65....SG Christmas '07....It was tasty, but in a different sort of way. Hard to really describe, but I liked it. My wife loves the room note as well. Not something I could smoke every day, but definitely perfect for the holidays. Thanks Kenny!


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

EvanS said:


> Fireman43 - McC Arcadia 221B. Joe if there are any other tobaccos that you TRULY dislike please give me 1st shot at them. The Arcadia was wonderful.
> 
> Maybe I should follow you around all the time...picking up your cast off scraps of women, drink and food as well


I recently bought a couple of tins of this from eartly 2000's - can't wait to crack one


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> txdyna65....SG Christmas '07....It was tasty, but in a different sort of way. Hard to really describe, but I liked it. My wife loves the room note as well. Not something I could smoke every day, but definitely perfect for the holidays. Thanks Kenny!


Funny that was this mornings smoke for me as well. Broke in a new Peterson with it. Thanks Kenny. :tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon- Diebel's Westport blend. It is a bulk blend at a local shop in KC if I remember the info Doug related properly. Anyway, thanks Doug, broke in the new meer I picked up at the show with it. Very pleasant smoke.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Nutiket_32

Working through a sampler he sent me! Thanks so much!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce
Lanes Crown Achievement


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Moglman... Smoking my first bowl of MB Roll Cake. Puffing slowly to avoid any bite & it is pretty tasty p


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

EvanS...Smoked some Esoterica Dorchester this morning on the way in to work. Very nice. Thanks Evan!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I smoked a great bowl of Pete's Irish Flake...thanks to ME! I forked out €14 for a tin in Dublin because no one seems to stock it here in Holland. I can buy a tin of Uni Flake for €9 here, so really it was like buying a present for myself. Oh..and by the way, it was worth every penny I spent!

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Mrs. Kringle, she is going to force me to smoke a bowl of Christmas Cheer 2007 and write a glowing review. She said if I don't, then Mike, from McClellands, will stop producing it with my jolly fat portrait under the lid.

 Women?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I having a great bowl of _DUNHILL MY MIXTURE 965_ thanks to myself  The local B&M got taken over by someone who knows what there doing and gets good tobacco and pipes in. I also picked up some Mac Barren Navy flake and dark twist cake roll. yum


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Blake Lockhart...Boswell "Dan's Blend"...Thanks Dave! Very nice flavor.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

smoking the last bowl from a tin of GL Pease Cairo that Joed sent me many moons ago. Just plain good! Thanks again!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

tzaddi... Thanks brother, this McC DGM is smoking great with my morning coffee.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT- GL Pease Telegraph Hill


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Had some Balkan Sobranie thanks to American Psycho-Analyst. Good stuff.
Thanks bud!p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon - 80's bullseye flake. had me searchin the net all afternoon. it really didn't taste like what it should, and i didn't detect any cavendish at all (or see it). i thought for sure someone took my dream blend and put it in my pipe.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon-Dunhill MM 965


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

mad hatter - peterson 999
iht - glp fillmore


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

Bruce!!

breaking in a new Cavicchi right now with some Crown Achievment!!!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker-Mac Baren Dark Twist from the NPS trade.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Inadvertently, TimB.
He generously gifted me a bunch of McC Xmas 07 to sample. Finishing this drove me back to the SG Kendal Flake so i could get the taste out of my mouth!!

THANKS TIM!!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst....Balkan Sobranie in my Comoy's. Thanks for the opportunity to try this Josh!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

physiognomy-Peter- Orlik Golden Sliced in my forum pipe-thanks Peter-fragrant, fresh, mild & slightly sweet.:tu


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Smokinmojo - IRC Three Star Blue in my pete bulldog. I haven't tried too many bulk tobaccos, but this is turning into my favorite p


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

solafid3 - Frog Morton (unknown as to exactly which one it is). Quite tasty and definitely will have to try it again (and more than once)!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst....Balkan Sobranie in my Comoy's...Thanks Josh!


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> American Psycho-Analyst....Balkan Sobranie in my Comoy's...Thanks Josh!


Liking it thus far?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Liking it thus far?


Yeah..I'm not really big on Latakia, but this is nice. I am probably gonna regret liking it so much in the long run since it's hard to come by, and when you do find it, it's not cheap. You get what you pay for though.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I sent you some other things to try that might take your mind off Sobranie. :tu


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Sawyer - G.L. Pease Westminster - Sawyer gifted me Westminster in the MAW thread but I haven't been able to smoke it very much. I got another chance tonight, and it was a particularly special occasion because I decided to finally try out my clay goedewaagen. Thanks brother :tu


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Mmm... Westminster is so tasty.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jquirit said:


> solafid3 - Frog Morton (unknown as to exactly which one it is). Quite tasty and definitely will have to try it again (and more than once)!


it may be _just_ "frog morton".


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

rehbas21 - Davidoff Danish Mix - nice am bowl to start the day


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad your enjoying it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MAD HATTER (Gawith & Hoggarth Bulk Sweet Rum Twist). good chit, mon.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst...A bowl of GLP Telegraph Hill this morning, and a bowl of McClelland Royal Cajun Ebony this afternoon. Thanks Josh!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

designwise - gerald managed to leave a jar of 'baccy right next to all my stuff... then left the hillbilly herf. 
either i took the hint or he wants his jar of baccy back. :tu

anyway, had a bowl of Bayou Night, wasn't half bad... i think it has some orientals or latakia in there though, but not overpoweringly so.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I have to thank American Psycho-Analyst. He hooked me up with a great sampler in our newbie pipe trade. So far I have tried:

Dunhill My Mixture 965
Dunhill Nightcap
G.L. Pease Odyssey
G.L. Pease Telegraph Hill
Sam Gawith Squadron Leader
Pipeworks and Wilke #515

I have enjoyed the all and look forward to trying more of the sampler.

Thanks!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

nimravas01 - traded for some Natty Sherman 509 - I will not go into the casing - it is what it is- big clouds of delicious white smoke, redolent of vanilla bean... if you have split a vanilla bean, the inside... that dark, somewhat bitter esence of vanilla... y wife smoked about a 1/4 bowl, which is unheralded... this blend in a meer and she might be a convert...

It is sweet, it is a bit one-dimensional, but if you really take some time this is a great end of day, desert-type smoke for me. This seems like what Santa should be burining... Loved it!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

EvanS - 96 Red ribbon, really loving this baccy one of the best I've yet had


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

My Brother-In-Law...He gave me some Peterson University Flake to smoke after dinner today. It's his favorite baccy, and it was good, but not something I see myself buying regularly.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Kurt (KVM) Mc Clelland Deep Hollow and then later a bowl of Penzance. Thanks a bunch Kurt


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Drob - got home from work and had a new stanwell and a tin of escudo waiting.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm gonna be smokin' lots of great bowls thanks to my trade with IHT...Merry bloody Christmas fella's. More a bomb than a fair swap 'I'd say".

Many thanks again IHT.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I am so jealous of the Larsen stand.... are the 3 in the stand on the wall that big or is the angle of the pic making them look overly huge?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

James- xmas cheer 06
Ryan- purple cow


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Dub. He didn't send it to me but it was his recommendation that saw my bowl filled with Sherlock Holmes tonight. The first peterson tabak I've liked, in the same vein as Grousemoor and Erinmore IMO. Good stuff!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Oh and I would like to say that BostonMark was responsible for allowing me to have these two great bowls by sending me two great pipes.


Thanks again Mark and please check your PMs


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

a mixture of 25% capt black 75% dunhill london mixture.

thanks to all the Gs out here who got me started. :tu

PS

dont give me hell for smokin the old captain.:hn


----------



## Some Dark Holler (Oct 29, 2007)

I smoked a great bowl today thanks to...dls

dls, if you read this, you are a fine, fine fellow. I can't thank you enough for this generosity. 

My very first VA/Per, Escudo. I know how much you guys like the stuff, and I quite enjoyed it. I smoked it out of the cob dls sent in the package of samples. So many new blends to try, just what I need to relax in this frantic time of finals. 

Once again, thank you, dls.p


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

...thanks to Kayak... who send some wild cherry tobaccoto Shakespeare, who kindly spared his bro some :ss and they are the ones to blame for me for falling in love with pipe smoking. Thanks :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nabinger, for sending me my choice of NST tobacco, which is the blind review #2.

smokes very well when dried for about an hour, and pulled apart into shorter strips. very deep flavor, you know you're smoking tobacco with this.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

JAK - via the Balkan Supreme from Rich's Tobacco in Portland, OR.

This is enough to make me rush my move back up there :tu


EDIT: I mean for tobac, NOT for JAK p


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Ironically, thanks to EvanS :ss. Had a bowl of Christmas Cheer


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> Ironically, thanks to EvanS :ss. Had a bowl of Christmas Cheer


:r ironic, alight:r


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

solafid3... I smoked a bowl of Haddo's Delight in a pipe that normally smokes English blends. I'm going to give it another go & attempt putting up a review for the Dec TOM.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Replicant Argent who did a pipe split with me for some Nordings and PipesandCigars who sent me a free tin of St James Woods


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

EvanS said:


> JAK - via the Balkan Supreme from Rich's Tobacco in Portland, OR.
> 
> This is enough to make me rush my move back up there :tu
> 
> EDIT: I mean for tobac, NOT for JAK p


When I first read that I felt so special 

That Balkan supreme is seriously good stuff, I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Grand Cru from EnyafanJT



Nice smooth Smoke...great for the 50 degree night I have here @ work...



Thanks James!!






Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

JAK - Rich's Balkan Supreme.

Knew I was gonna have plenty of time off site from the office today, on the beach in Santa Monica overseeing electrical work at the VOR. Wireless laptop, mild breeze, two of the biggest pipes I have prepacked.

yeah baby. This really reminds me of C&D Pirate Kake, just a little lighter.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Once again, thanks to EvanS. Can't quite remember which one I grabed tonight, but it is by far my favorite. Went with a half bowl because I'm still breaking in my new pipe, but I can't wait until I can pack a full bowl of this blend.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> Once again, thanks to EvanS. Can't quite remember which one I grabed tonight, but it is by far my favorite. Went with a half bowl because I'm still breaking in my new pipe, but I can't wait until I can pack a full bowl of this blend.


Pack it up Infin1ty - break in schmeak in, I say


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Got to herf with Jason (dogsplayinpoker) tonight and he hooked me up with a bowl of SG FVF and a bowl Royal Cajun Ebony. Then he "accidentally" left the rest of the RCE tin. 

Thanks, Jason!


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Pack it up Infin1ty - break in schmeak in, I say


Yeah I was thining its about time to pack it up anyways. I'm startin to get cake in the bottom 1/3 of my pipe, and I really miss smoking a full bowl!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

G&H Broken Scotch Cake From Mad Hatter. Yumm. Very easy to smoke on the go. Thanks again


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Root said:


> G&H Broken Scotch Cake From Mad Hatter. Yumm. Very easy to smoke on the go. Thanks again


Between this and GH Rum Flake I am afraid ol' Mad Hatter has hooked me with 2 more favorite tobacs


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Root said:


> G&H Broken Scotch Cake From Mad Hatter. Yumm. Very easy to smoke on the go. Thanks again





EvanS said:


> Between this and GH Rum Flake I am afraid ol' Mad Hatter has hooked me with 2 more favorite tobacs


I'm glad both of you like that tobacco. Enjoy!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

damn that Mad Hatter - thanks to him and his sample of Gawith, Hoggarth Black Cherry Twist my top 10 tobaccos total 15


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> damn that Mad Hatter - thanks to him and his sample of Gawith, Hoggarth Black Cherry Twist my top 10 tobaccos total 15


Did you get that little explosion of cherry a little ways into the bowl? This is another I need to practice with.

Had a bowl of Haddo's Delight, compliments of IHT. Looks and smells like drug store cheapy but halfway into the bowl and I've enjoyed it so far.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> Did you get that little explosion of cherry a little ways into the bowl?


yeah I did. But it wasn't strong sweet cherry. More mild a nice hunt of sour pie cherry. I LIKED it a lot. Nice little N boost as well

I'm getting to the point that Solani, Esoterica and Gawith-related are about all the tobacco brands I really need


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

EvanS said:


> yeah I did. But it wasn't strong sweet cherry. More mild a nice hunt of sour pie cherry. I LIKED it a lot. Nice little N boost as well
> 
> I'm getting to the point that Solani, Esoterica and Gawith-related are about all the tobacco brands I really need


Do those brands Grab you Evan?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Do those brands Grab you Evan?


as a matter of fact they DO - firm yet supple grip, these have


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

The usual suspect, Mad Hatter.
GH Brown Bogie...oh man, get me a towel!! I love this stuff. Spicy and full, kinda JdN Antaano-like but wth sweet tones underneath. Nice nic too. Tons of smoke, easy puffing


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

... JAK! Got to meet this fine fellow today at Rich's! Unfortunately Steve (the master blender for Rich's) wasn't in that day, but it didn't stop him nor I one bit from checking out all the blends they had.

By the end of the day, I walked out with a new Peterson Emerald (with a p-lip, I think. It's the one with the vent hole pointing up?) and 2 oz of Rich's Meerschaum (a blend of Burley, Latakia, Oriental, and Turkish baccy's) which I both tried tonight! Very enjoyable baccy as it hits all the little things that I like about pipe baccy.

p


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

In the past week, I've had my first try at a couple of blends thanks to Freddy.
Balkan Sobranie....St.Brunos....and the most incredible Va, some Christmas Cheer from '92!!! Completely spoiled now....many thanks bro! :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i dn't recall where i got the tobacco, but i smoked my first bowl in my "cquon '07" billiard, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I slack on you guys way too much. Today I had bowls compliments of Evan, Tasso, Bruce and IHT (sigh!! the last of my Haddo's) and then some of my own stuff too. Party on guys!

I  tobacco


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

smoking Esoterica Stonehaven thanks to Darrel ... The Professor. very smooth and rich. thanks brother!:tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

My SPS - GH Kendal Kentucky. Smooth and nutty with a below the belt nicotine wave


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

kheffelf gave me some escudo from the NST; first pipe bowl that I have really like so far :tu


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks to Doyle, I just had my first bowl of Odyssey. *Very Tasty!!!*:tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mad Hatter - GH Sweet Rum Twist.

This really goes to show how revsiting a blend can make ALL the difference. When I first tried Joe's sample I wanted to love it, cuz GH seems to float my boat in general. But I commented that it was neither very rummy nor very sweet to me, and i found it to be fine but not noteworthy in particular. Now about a month later I had a bowl this morning and WOW!!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

EvanS said:


> My SPS - GH Kendal Kentucky. Smooth and nutty with a below the belt nicotine wave


Sounds very good. Your SPS must be a gentleman AND a scholar!:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Butera Kingfisher from Evan


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Esoterica Dorchester thanks to EvanS.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Sounds very good. Your SPS must be a gentleman AND a scholar!:tu


I USED to think so as well...but now I know better!!:r

Thanks Jason!!


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

motortown said:


> Thanks to Doyle, I just had my first bowl of Odyssey. *Very Tasty!!!*:tu


And tonight was my first bowl of Escudo, which was part of Doyle's little "introductory sampler". Uhm, thanks man. *I'm now officially screwed!!* :tu :r


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

McCranie's Balkan Supreme thanks to Drob (trade).

Man, that stuff is tasty.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Balkan Supreme from Oilman(NPS trade) very smooth. Almost creamy.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Smoked my first bowl of TORDENSKJOLD Virginia Slices in my new Pokerdawg gifted to me by my SPS, AKA Dave AKA Blake Lockhart. The pleasure started the moment I opened this well sealed tin and began to prepare the slices, sweet virginia with a taste of Louisiana Perique. Smooth and relaxing a great way to break in a new pipe while I waited for the power to come back on in the house.







—Richard


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> Smoked my first bowl of TORDENSKJOLD Virginia Slices in my new Pokerdawg gifted to me by my SPS, AKA Dave AKA Blake Lockhart. The pleasure started the moment I opened this well sealed tin and began to prepare the slices, sweet virginia with a taste of Louisiana Perique. Smooth and relaxing a great way to break in a new pipe while I waited for the power to come back on in the house.
> 
> -Richard


I sure like that pipe, Richard. Its a beaut. Luckily, we still have power(knock on wood)

I've been out watching the snow with a bowl full of Dorchester in the meer my SPS sent to me.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Smoking some tasty McC Dominican Glory Maduro thanks to tzaddi... This blend smokes great in my new (to me) Iwan Ries volcano p


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Scottish Cake from Johnnyflake. Thanks Johnny I'm really liking this. :tu


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I had Sam's Blend tonight, courtesy of dogsplayinpoker. I will need to smoke another to be sure, but I think I like it.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Decided to try my first bowl of the Mac Baren Virginia Flake that Mad Hatter kindly sent to these shores. I'm not terribly well versed in the world of virginias - less so than the rest of the tobacco world, in fact - but so long as I don't puff to overzealously I get some really nice, delicate (and by that I mean I couldn't give them a name) flavours from it - a touch of sweetness as well as some light earthiness.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Root... It has been a while since I pulled my sample of McC Anniversary, but I needed something smokey tonight & it certainly fit the bill :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Evan.................... I began my day with a bowl of Morning Watch from Affordable Pipes


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mad hatter - this afternoon, drive home from work, it was GH Rum Flake in a cob.
:tu:tu <--- two thumbs up.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Slow Triathlete - Rattray's Old Gowrie


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Peter AKA physiognomy—Peter Stokkebye English Oriental Supreme, nice cool lightly spicy on the tongue smoke in my Pokerdawg, which hangs light in the mouth, (thanks Dave, my SPS AKA Blake Lockhart). Yes a great bowl, thanks guys.p


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

McCrannes Red Ribbon from jgros001. I've been wanting to try this and it didn't disappoint!

Thank you Jeff.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Peter AKA physiognomy-Peter Stokkebye English Oriental Supreme, nice cool lightly spicy on the tongue smoke in my Pokerdawg, which hangs light in the mouth, (thanks Dave, my SPS AKA Blake Lockhart). Yes a great bowl, thanks guys.p


Glad you enjoyed it Richard! It's one of the tastier bulk blends that I have tried so far... p


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

*mhailey- I had my first bowl of Hobbit's Weed. A great tasting cherry, vanilla aromatic. I`m still very new to pipes, and haven't tried any of the big name tins. But, I've been leaning towards a English bulk from the local B&M. I still enjoy the aromatic's very much . Thanks again Matt for the generous offering. And I do like the pay backs. Watch the mail box*
* ..Brian...p*


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Mad Hatter - Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake. The vanilla wasn't overly apparent in this, but it was noticeable and rather flavourful when it didn't decide to bite. My second Mac Baren blend and the second that has had the tendency to nip.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Smokehouse- The Rattray's Red Rapparee he was kind enough to send me. Excellent smoke. I plan to get some of this. Thanks Kevin. Yours is on the way.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I closed the night with a smoke from Icculus. Some Boswell True English. Good stuff. Thanks Eric


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Smokehouse- The Rattray's Red Rapparee he was kind enough to send me. Excellent smoke. I plan to get some of this. Thanks Kevin. Yours is on the way.


:tu Glad ya liked it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bonggoy, part of my MAW, he included some Capstain Navy Flake from the early 2000s.
very good, the VAs already tasted well aged and velvety.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

That dirty rat EvanS who hit me with some more schrapnel again today in answer to my thread about orientals. McClelland 2020 tonight. Tomorrow I'll sample some of the others. You dirty rat. :cb


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

That's Dirty Bastard to you, Joe. So, is that stuff any good?

Mine was due to cquon - Pipe World "Senator" that I've had sealed up for a while. Just a light and delicious as I remember....


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> That's Dirty Bastard to you, Joe. So, is that stuff any good?
> 
> Mine was due to cquon - Pipe World "Senator" that I've had sealed up for a while. Just a light and delicious as I remember....


Pretty good stuff Dirty Bastard, but a little light on the flavor. I'm gonna rehydrate and then give bowl #5 a shot. I have enough left for a moist bowl, a deep bowl and a broad bowl. Is it a tobacco that needs to build flavor and should be smoked in a deeper bowl or is my tongue just too rough to get much from its delicate flavors?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Three Friars that Mad Hatter sent me....I like it..I like it better than Haunted Bookshop...Next time I order some baccy I am going to get some OJK so I can compare the three.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm not even calling it "good", but i had some blind review #6 from monsoon. this stuff reminds me of a C&D/GLP creation, like a ribbon cut Va/Per... 
i wanted to say it's "haddos delight", but he wouldn't do that to me... or he better not have.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

EvanS said:


> That's Dirty Bastard to you, Joe. So, is that stuff any good?
> 
> Mine was due to cquon - Pipe World "Senator" that I've had sealed up for a while. Just a light and delicious as I remember....


Let me know when you need some more.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cquon said:


> Let me know when you need some more.


doyle, i'll try to get on skype this friday night or weekend to talk about your pipe.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> Let me know when you need some more.


No doubt Mister - the wife would NOT like me losing that connection. She gets all swoony from the aroma. Come to think of it* I* would not like to lose that connection :r

Thanks Doyle:tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> Pretty good stuff Dirty Bastard, but a little light on the flavor. I'm gonna rehydrate and then give bowl #5 a shot. I have enough left for a moist bowl, a deep bowl and a broad bowl. Is it a tobacco that needs to build flavor and should be smoked in a deeper bowl or is my tongue just too rough to get much from its delicate flavors?


I dunno nothing about your tongue, and it's gonna stay that way!!! :r

But I found that a bowl that's taller than it is wide worked best for me


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> doyle, i'll try to get on skype this friday night or weekend to talk about your pipe.


Good deal. How are ya, by the way?


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

tzaddi... Still working on the tin of McC Dominican Glory Maduro he gave me while visiting CO. I'm glad I have more of this stuff in my cellar.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Evan - PW&W #78 This is good stuff. I liked it from the moment I lit up.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Oilman. Got that mega sampler today Jeremy, Man I owe you bigtime. Tryed the voodoo queen first great smoke. I thought it a virginia perique mix. Then looked it up and saw it has lataka as well. Learned something new. I didn't know anyone used both in the same blend... (What a newbie)
Can't wait to try the Nightcap I all most stopped and got some today, but thought I should wait. Thanks again Bro.. 
Brian..p


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Mr. Mojo Risin, I had a great bowl of "Paul's Stuff" while playing some poker on Friday night! I enjoyed it very much, and is the first English blend I have sampled, as I have still only smoked the aromatic you tried. I really enjoyed it. Thank you very much and I can't wait to try the blackmoor and Ebonknight. 

Matt


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Im glad you enjoyed the Pauls stuff, Im really likeing that blend myself. Ebonknight is my go to aromatic. Oh by the way, how ya do at poker ?

Brian...p


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

I did well. It was just a friendly game with some friends. I could have done a whole lot better, but I was already the winner for the night, so I just checked out some sure fire winners so that I did not take too much home. But you know how it goes, sometimes you eat the bear, sometimes the bear eats you. I'm sure that I will get eaten sometime soon.

Matt


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

I smoked my first bowl from a corn cob pipe today. It was Frog Morton on the Bayou. Thanks to dogsplayinpoker for the tobacco and the pipe.I received them in the NST for pipes.I enjoyed FMotB, but still new enough I can't really describe the tobac other than I liked it. I'm working on putting my pipes to use alot more.:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice sig line Hurricane

I had PW&W #78 from Evan and Erinmore Mixture from Mandrakespain, Carlos, today. Thanks guys p


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Stewart, had a nice bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake in my forum Tinsky- thanks bro!


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Once again, - and I apologise in advance for the student, 'ghetto' colloquialism - Mad (propz to the) Hatter. Finally got around to trying the last of the samples. It was McClelland's St. James Woods this evening, which was most enjoyable. 

Thanks Joe.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

smokinmojo (craige), some McC 2015.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

PW&W #10 from my friend Evan


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Affordable Pipes Old Fashioned all day long, compliments of EvanS :tu This one's a keeper buddy.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Actually I had a great bowl Saturday thanks to *Syekick*.

It was my first bowl of Kingfisher Butera and I tell you after several cigars the Virginia, Burley & Perique blend held up well.

The attendees at the *Chico Herf *where very interested as I enjoyed my pipe, asking a few questions here and there. No converts but perhaps I made a few bi-curious.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Smoked a great bowl thanks to my local B&M because when i went in and picked up a new Pete system Standard he through a tin of Westminster in for free. Never tried it before or anything like it but I loved it and the tin is almost gone now.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ROOT - who very kindly offered to sample me some Nightcap. Well smoked it today and was mightily impressed. The Perique really fills in the gaps. So far this makes me wonder why I really try other Lat blends.

THANKS JAMES!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> ROOT - who very kindly offered to sample me some Nightcap. Well smoked it today and was mightily impressed. The Perique really fills in the gaps. So far this makes me wonder why I really try other Lat blends.
> 
> THANKS JAMES!!!


I'm starting to come to the conclusion that mixing perique with cyprian latakia is a waste of good perique.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ROOT again - Edgeworth Ready Rubbed. Damn nice if I do say so. Like a cube cut tangled with short broad ribbon. Just a solid wonderful Burley that's easy to smoke.

Thanks again James....2 for 2


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

EvanS said:


> ROOT - who very kindly offered to sample me some Nightcap. Well smoked it today and was mightily impressed. The Perique really fills in the gaps. So far this makes me wonder why I really try other Lat blends.
> 
> THANKS JAMES!!!





EvanS said:


> ROOT again - Edgeworth Ready Rubbed. Damn nice if I do say so. Like a cube cut tangled with short broad ribbon. Just a solid wonderful Burley that's easy to smoke.
> 
> Thanks again James....2 for 2


Thanks Evan, glad you likey.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

cheeto....I had a bowl of McClelland Katerini Classic and a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake. Thanks Alan!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> cheeto....I had a bowl of McClelland Katerini Classic and a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake. Thanks Alan!


You're right about the katerini classic, it is different. That's probably why I've been smoking it so much lately, just trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice bowl of EMP (small no-filter budget Big Ben), haven't been smoking much latakia lately, tin's opened a few months now, coming on nicely, real sweet.

Also, some Dark Twist after that...smoked her real slow...also a in a Big Ben - full-bent, 9mm balsa) very nice, sometimes Dark Twist can be close to perfect, other times, too acidic and bitey...but today...10 outta 10.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Root again - thank you James for the turn on to Edgeworth Ready Rubbed. It's truly a keeper!!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

First bowl of Escudo thanks to frankluke. My first Va/Per i see what the fuss is about. Thanks Nick!!:tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Blake Lockhart... Boswell "Dan's Blend"

Thanks Dave! Just getting around to finishing this sample from the NST we did. Very tasty.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks again frankluke, FVF and Gl Pease Emarcadero


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Slow Triathlete....SG Full Va. Flake. Very nice tobacco although it could stand some more drying time before packing. Thanks Scott!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Still smoking on the bomb of a trade with frankluke. I had a bowl of scottish cake and WOW WOW WOW this is up there with escudo, maybe better.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

madurofan (Bill) skiff mixture 

and Old Dublin, also courtesy of Bill, thanks a bunch, enjoyed both of them very much


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

1999 McC 221b Arcadia from EvanS. I'm happy to have most of a tin left to smoke!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

wharfrathoss...965 yesterday, and so far this morning it's been Rattray's Red Rapparee and 3 Noggins. Added the RR to the need to order list. The 3 Noggins was good, but probably not something I'd smoke often. Thanks Todd for the great tobacco extras with our trade!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Moglman... Smoking the last couple of Stonehaven flakes that Scott gifted me last year. I will definitely have to pick up some more! Thanks for introducing me to this blend p


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Having a great bowl of Luxury Bullseye Flake thanks to *Alyks*.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

A big bowl of Christmas Cheer '07 thanks to Cigargal


----------

